# Need The Best Wheel



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm looking for the best rat exercise wheel on the market, one that's silent and very durable. My rats are no strangers to wheels, it only takes a cheerio in front of their face to learn how to use it instantly. I need a wheel that's easy to clean and doesn't require to be mounted on the side of the cage. Also of course it needs to be safe. My rats have tried both the flying saucer and the silent spinner. The flying saucer broke because it couldn't handle my rat's weight and the silent spinner wasn't so silent after all. I could try the silent spinner again but if there is something else you guys could recommend, please let me know.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

There is the wodent wheel but I don't know if it has to mount or not.


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have heard of a very well made wheel thats silent because the guy who manufactures them uses a ball bearing to do it. It's called the Velicoraptor Type R. Here is a website with a review+youtube video of her rats using said wheel:

http://www.ratwhisperer.net/2013/01/the-best-wheel-for-rats.html?m=1

And here's the website to buy it. The guy who makes them originally made wheels exclusively for sugar gliders but made the Velicoraptor type R for rats!:

http://www.mygliderwheelsandmore.com/shop-for-wheels.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> There is the wodent wheel but I don't know if it has to mount or not.


I heard it's annoying to clean because it requires to be taken apart first. Also the "hole" idea is intended to encourage them to use it, but my rats have no problems using non-enclosed wheels. My rats literally broke the flying saucer because they used it all night, every night.



j_diaz01 said:


> I have heard of a very well made wheel thats silent because the guy who manufactures them uses a ball bearing to do it. It's called the Velicoraptor Type R. Here is a website with a review+youtube video of her rats using said wheel:
> 
> http://www.ratwhisperer.net/2013/01/the-best-wheel-for-rats.html?m=1
> 
> ...


I like the whole trimmer idea for their wheels, but the Velociraptor Type R Mod doesn't seem to support it. Also what makes this better than the stealth wheel, besides being more expensive? The rat whisperers review is even a bit bias because she admitted into helping with the design. So far my eyes have been on this website http://www.flyingsaucerwheels.com/index.html. Has anyone ever used this wheel?


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like the metal flying saucer wheel requires to be mounted and it's overly expensive, almost the price of an entire cage. I'm planning on getting either the Velociraptor Type R Mod or the Stealth Wheel. Anyone know which is better?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The wodent wheel is good but jot silent. Probably the best wheel ive had for that is the silent spinner, though I still have a wodent wheel as my boys often prefer it once they grow up a bit.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I ended going with the stealth wheel, the magnum wheel to be exact. It's the same as the stealth wheel but it's bigger and has a wire mesh instead of a plastic one. It's made by the same creator of the stealth wheel, with the only difference is that it's basically intended for rats. It's also cheaper than the Velociraptor Type R Mod and it even looks a bit more professional. The wodent wheel sounds like a great option, but I would only buy it if my rats had a problem using their wheels. Otherwise I think the wodent wheel is a bit more complicated when it comes to cleaning. I'm hoping this wheel will last their entire lives.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the Velociraptor wheel. AMAZING!!!!!!!!! Very durable, silent, and even my rats that didn't like other wheels run on it! It was totally worth every dime I spent on it. Seriously, don't waste your time with other wheels. 
Here, you can see it in my cage. I do not have the cage mount, but I can buy one if I want.
http://tinypawpets.tumblr.com/post/62475172436/so-here-is-the-cage-as-it-looks-right-now-each#notes


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

I wouldn't get one with holes in it because they can get their tails stuck.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

puphorse said:


> I wouldn't get one with holes in it because they can get their tails stuck.


I thought the same thing but it's actually pretty safe and hygienic which the company guarantee for it to be.

Anyway as for my experience with the wheel, there is some things worth mentioning. The wheel didn't look all that pleasing as I thought it would. The parts are literally made out of a plastic bucket. The stand that it came with is extremely light, so any rat that's using the wheel will move it and bump it into something eventually, which will create noise and possible wheel damage. Luckily the bedding in my rat's cage is carpet, so it's nothing that Velcro can't fix. Otherwise it's advise for people to use some sort of mount. I also don't like the idea that there is no way to submit feedback to them, besides through e-mail. However the wheel is extremely silent and durable, with 3 rats on it at the same time there has been absolutely no damage to the wheel. All other wheels that I've tried have broken within a few days. I really think they should consider lowering the price though, either that or making the wheel look more appealing and improving the stand.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a silent spinner and its great! Its lasted 7 years and counting, and makes little noise. Definitely get a wheel with a solid bottom to avoid bumble foot. I've heard the wodent wheel is good as well!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Silent spinner. That's what I have and it's great.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I am very happy with the 2 wodent wheels i've bought. I bought the largest size available and the second largest. They are very easy to clean and maintain and are free standing, don't need to be mounted. They are very safe for heads and tails so no pinching or risk of real injury. They can be easily taken apart to clean throuroughly, and only need a litle bit of oil on the metal parts that rub together to keep it from rusting. I would highly reccommend a large wodent wheel if you can find somwhere that sells them!  It's all plastic though, so just be careful if you have any chewers.


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

I never liked silent spinners. I have had more than one get loud once the bearing wears out a bit.

Flying saucers are needlessly complicated, IMHO. I'm also wary of them after having small rodents that will accidentally launch themselves off of them by going too fast.

Wodent wheel FTW. Taking it apart is extremely simple (the metal clip isn't too stiff), and it fits together like a tupperware container. It's a lot easier to clean because it comes apart into flat objects, and I feel it gets a much better cleaning this way. A q-tip and vegetable oil will make it silent until the next cleaning... and unlike a bearing, it won't wear out. There's nothing to shatter or break on it. They come with stands but making a cage-mounted axle for it would be a matter of two dollars and a hardware store.


----------

